# Is this how you tell a dog is a SD?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought this was interesting, and I don't really believe it.

I found an ad on CraigsList saying that they knew she was a service dog at one point because of how well her teeth were maintained, and that only SDs have their teeth shaved.

To me it sounds like a bunch of bunk, but is it true?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Bunk


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Thought as much. lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What is a shaved tooth? I have a SD. Her teeth are excellent but thats as a result of being fed raw diet. 

Most with SD take particular care with the grooming of their dogs, but its not a way to tell if a dog is a real SD or not. Its just that considerate SD owners do everything they can so their SD does not disrupt normal business. My dog gets regular baths, and brushed everyday including with a furminator before going to a grocery store or restaurant. She is also taught to shake on command and knows she is not allowed to shake inside a business. After getting out of the car, and once outside when leaving I give her the command to shake as she shakes to adjust the heavy duty mobility harness after laying down.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

BTW.Off topic for a sec....Konotashi....what exactly is the "animal" in your avatar??


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sugar glider!!! She has a thread in the pictures section with photos of her 3 gliders.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Lin said:


> sugar glider!!! She has a thread in the pictures section with photos of her 3 gliders.


oke: :crazy: Now I am more confused than normal LOL I thought konotoshi was a he ??? Dont remember why, just thought I read it somewhere :thinking:


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Lin said:


> sugar glider!!! She has a thread in the pictures section with photos of her 3 gliders.


oke: :crazy: Now I am more confused than normal LOL I thought konotoshi was a he ??? Dont remember why, just thought I read it somewhere :thinking:

edit: :blush::lurking:Okay, I FINALLY went and looked at her diviant art page ... sorry, konotoshi, I dont know why I thought you were a he. BTW, your babies are really cute. I am still working on getting lighting to work with my cameralol ....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> I found an ad on CraigsList saying that they knew she was a service dog at one point because of how well her teeth were maintained, and that only SDs have their teeth shaved.


That makes absolutely no sense.

What does shaved mean? Weird! I have heard of filing a dog's teeth (usually with aggressive dogs) and I've heard of scraping and polishing but never heard of shaved teeth!


----------

